# Has anyone used this website as a resource?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I did not use either of those to find Javelin or Lily, but looking at the listing of breeders in the 2nd link I see many names I recognize and think great things about. Madela is there (Javelin's breeder) and Apparition, Arreau and Farlysd are members here.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The nicest thing about this page (along with their web site poodlebreeders.com) is that to advertise with them, you must show proof of health testing on your breeding dogs.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

That site is definitely one of the better quality places to search online due to the health testing requirements. I also like Poodlesonline.com for the same reason. On FB, there is a group called Litters from Health Tested Poodles that has pretty strict requirements for breeders wishing to list available litters. Otherwise it can turn into the wild west pretty fast. I think this site is great for telling us what you are looking for generally (geographic area, sex, color, planned activities). We're full of opinions! 

The other thing that is useful about this group is you can post the website of a breeder you are considering and we'll opine. Like I said, full of opinions!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

There is another FB group called 'Litters From Health Tested Poodles' ! They too require proof of testing,(CHIC, OFA etc.) Link to pedigrees, and pics of Dam & Sire required too! Must be a min. 2 years old before bred....They also encourage link to Diversity Study
Absolutely NO MIXED BREEDERS ALLOWED......anyone with less than required will be removed.....
Sounds good, but it is still up to the purchaser to RESEARCH RESEARCH RESEARCH!!!!


----------

